# noob...drywall returns to window



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

So...I've got 12" deep window well returns, and I will be butting the strips right up to window I think. I removed the vinyl fame extensions on the 2 windows just so I could drywall 3 sides and then do an mdf material for shelf on bottom. Has anyone done this here before? What exactly should I do to finish around the sides and top of window..and how far down to bottom should I bead?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Flat tear away is the go against the window frame . How far to take the bead down on the external depends on how the mdf sill fits, does it go out past the bead or will it sit flush?


----------



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

The mdf would go past the bead


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Then finish the 3 sides down to the framing member and notch the MDF around the finish and then decorate (paint).


----------



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

Thankyou for your hrlp


----------



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

Which tape should I use on the inside corners of the 12" window returns? Paper or fiberglass mesh? Which is better and why?


----------



## jimmy454888 (May 7, 2016)

Oh and...I'm assuming that the right MUD to be used would be the usual YELLOW Synco usually used for setting tapes and beads??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jimmy454888 said:


> Oh and...I'm assuming that the right MUD to be used would be the usual YELLOW Synco usually used for setting tapes and beads??


Its not rocket science!
Tape the internals of ur windows with paper tape,Put on ur beads of choice! finish beads then u make the sill to fit!:thumbsup:
Either that put ur sill in first then apply the beads!


----------

